# Samsung N130 Laptop Intel 945GM integrated graphics video drivers



## korero (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm attempting to set up FreeBSD 13 on an Samsung N130 Intel Atom netbook.

My problem is that I cannot get the 'intel' driver to work, the system reverts to using the VESA driver and the screen is stuck at a lower resolution than it is capable of (800 x 600 as opposed to 1024 x 600).

X does start and work without hardware acceleration.

Some system information is attached.

Relevant lines from Xorg.0.log perhaps are:


```
(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
(WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting
```

Thus far I've tried:


Manually setting the modes/resolution as described in section 5.9.2 of the handbook: 'Adding a widescreen flatpanel to the mix'.
Manually selecting the intel driver with a config file placed at /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/.
Manually creating /dev/dri and /dev/dri/card0 as described here: https://man.netbsd.org/drm.4
Using i915.kms module (I'm pretty sure that this is not what I need for the old 945GM graphics this netbook is running...
Any suggestions?

Cheers


----------

